# Giulini - The London Years



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

good morning,
before to purchase this box warner/emi I would like information on remastering dates: can anyone help me?

by the way, there are many beautiful recordings here: what do you think about?

thanks


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Click on "Read More" of " A Class Act" reviewer, and you shall have your answer.

http://www.amazon.com/Carlo-Maria-Giulini-London-Years/dp/B00FKAB9AK


----------

